# GVWR and DOT



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
looked at a truck that owner says no CDL but there are no door tags anymore that tell me what the GVWR is. If he was wrong (or lying) and DOT stopped the truck how do they find the GVWR so i know where to look?
Steve


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

they run the VIN, maybe talk to a dealer and take them the VIN. what kind of truck is it? post a couple pics people on here might know what it is.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Goes by a few different things like axle ratings,axle spacing,tire size and rating to mention a few. Best thing i can think of is take vin# to dealer and see if they can help.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at the registration. It will list the GVWR


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

SMLCAT;1214492 said:


> Look at the registration. It will list the GVWR


i'll take a look. it's an older IH s series truck that i understand came in many GVWR's from about 23,000 to 33,000


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SMLCAT;1214492 said:


> Look at the registration. It will list the GVWR


That figure might not be accurate.Case in point--my C7500 is registered for 42K lbs.,. but the GVW is 33K lbs.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, here in Ohio I can register any truck for any weight (ok I am sure not ANY). The price of your tag is based off you registered weight and legally you can only carry the lesser of your registered weight or the truck's stated weight.

Chad


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Your local dealer/MFR is the best resource. The vin# should be what they need to see how it was equiped when it was built. Registered weight, in most states, can be different from the MFRs GVWR so that's not very reliable.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

xtreem3d;1214112 said:


> hey guys,
> looked at a truck that owner says no CDL but there are no door tags anymore that tell me what the GVWR is. If he was wrong (or lying) and DOT stopped the truck how do they find the GVWR so i know where to look?
> Steve


While there is some leeway it is all about the money.

When DOT pulls you over (like I have been many times) and decides to scale you with their portable scales you're registration GVWR better be higher than your actual weight.
The DOT inspectors look at your registration to verify if you're legal or not.

If you have air brakes you MUST have a CDL.
There are maximum weight limits based on your axle spacing (commonly referred to as bridge formulas) that vary state to state.

If you're looking into a single axle truck without air brakes you can register it under the maximum axle load if you want and keep it below the 26,000# GVWR that requires a CDL as long as you don't plan on grossing over that.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

SMLCAT;1215431 said:


> If you have air brakes you MUST have a CDL.
> t.


and away we go.....................................


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I got a look at the title for the truck. year..make..model...body style...title no. that is about all that is on there ..very plain


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1215510 said:


> and away we go.....................................


I just went on the VA DOT website (Other states may be different) and it confirmed that you need to take the air brake test as part of your CDL to be able to drive a vehicle in VA with air brakes.
You can get a restricted CDL that allows you to drive vehicles over 26,001 #'s if they don't have air brakes.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

SMLCAT;1215725 said:


> I just went on the VA DOT website (Other states may be different) and it confirmed that you need to take the air brake test as part of your CDL to be able to drive a vehicle in VA with air brakes.
> You can get a restricted CDL that allows you to drive vehicles over 26,001 #'s if they don't have air brakes.


then post a link, you dont need a CDL just because of airbrakes. IT GOES BY THE GVWR.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SMLCAT;1215431 said:


> If you have air brakes you MUST have a CDL.


Negative.



SMLCAT;1215431 said:


> If you're looking into a single axle truck without air brakes you can register it under the maximum axle load if you want and keep it below the 26,000# GVWR that requires a CDL as long as you don't plan on grossing over that.


You can't dodge CDL by under registering it. Many states go by reggy weight, actual weight or GVWR, whichever is higher. FMCSA goes by GVWR alone.



LoneCowboy;1215510 said:


> and away we go.....................................


:laughing:



SMLCAT;1215725 said:


> I just went on the VA DOT website (Other states may be different) and it confirmed that you need to take the air brake test as part of your CDL to be able to drive a vehicle in VA with air brakes.
> You can get a restricted CDL that allows you to drive vehicles over 26,001 #'s if they don't have air brakes.


You need to take the air brake test to drive a CMV with air brakes. A truck under 26,001 is not a CMV requiring a CDL unless hauling hazmat or 15 passengers.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

In PA they go by how the truck was manufactured, i.e. what is on the incomplete vehicle document. If you are driving a truck that was built as a 28,000gvwr but you registered it as a 26,000gvwr to get under the CDL requirement you are still driving a truck that requires a CDL and you will get fined if you are pulled over for an inspection or infraction.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

clark lawn;1215965 said:


> then post a link, you dont need a CDL just because of airbrakes. IT GOES BY THE GVWR.


Here's the federal standards that all states have to adhear to....

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/cdl/cdl.htm

In part is says...
----------
Drivers have been required to have a CDL in order to drive certain CMVs since April 1, 1992.

The Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) has developed and issued standards for the testing and licensing of CDL holders. These standards require States to issue CDLs to certain CMV drivers only after the driver passes knowledge and skills tests, administered by the State and related to the type of vehicle the driver expects to operate. Drivers are required to obtain and hold a CDL if they operate in interstate, intrastate, or foreign commerce if they drive a vehicle that meets any of the classifications of a CMV described below.

Classes of License:

The Federal standard requires States to issue a CDL to drivers according to the following license classifications:

Class A -- Any combination of vehicles with a GCWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.

Class B -- Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds, or any such vehicle towing a vehicle not in excess of 10,000 pounds GVWR.

Class C -- Any single vehicle, or combination of vehicles, that does not meet the definition of Class A or Class B, but is either designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver, or is transporting material that has been designated as hazardous under 49 U.S.C. 5103 and is required to be placarded under subpart F of 49 CFR Part 172 or is transporting any quantity of a material listed as a select agent or toxin in 42 CFR Part 73......

*If a driver either fails the air brake component of the general knowledge test or performs the skills test in a vehicle not equipped with air brakes, the driver is issued an air brake restriction, restricting the driver from operating a CMV equipped with air brakes. * 
---------

While it does not say that any vehicle with air brakes requires a cdl I have never heard of a legally manufactured vehicle with a gvw below 26,000# with air brakes but I'm sure you each have one in your yard...:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SMLCAT;1217417 said:


> While it does not say that any vehicle with air brakes requires a cdl I have never heard of a legally manufactured vehicle with a gvw below 26,000# with air brakes but I'm sure you each have one in your yard...:laughing:


Do a search on truckpaper.com. They are very common.

Here.

http://www.truckpaper.com/list/list...oth&keywords=air+brakes&SO=2&btnSearch=Search


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

SMLCAT;1217417 said:


> Here's the federal standards that all states have to adhear to....
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/cdl/cdl.htm
> 
> ...


they are all over 25950 GVWR with air brakes. when i used to work for ryder we had 15-20 of them that sears leased


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

These posts always take on a life of their own as Lone Cowboy said. It does not matter what its registered for. I found out the hard way that the dot goes by axle measurements. They have a formula for distance between axles that they base their fines on. 
I had a truck with a tag axle, registered for 50,000lbs. tag on the door said 33,000. But because the body company never put the new sticker on the door when they took off the box and installed a new dump, the cop measured the axle and figured the truck waaaaay over weight with a $18000.00 fine. 
If a truck has ever been modified, shrunk or stretched, the door tag means nothing. You will need (in RI anyway) a certified inspector to put a modified sticker on the door that the dot will base their fines on. The registry will also need these measurments before actually registering it, if it is an ifta or aportioned plate. 
If its under cdl and you want to keep it that way, you probably wont have a problem as long as its registered under 26,000 regardless of the type of brakes it has. Don't forget your health card though! 
Don't panic if you don't know all of the laws, for a price the dot will teach them to you each time they pull you over!


----------

